# BBC documentary on young British people moving abroad



## Stayforever

Hi there,
I am currently looking for young Brits moving abroad to start businesses, please see below!
Thanks, Naomi.


Do you dream of a better life with more opportunities overseas?
Are you fed up with the daily grind of job hunting?
Have you got a brilliant business idea?
Are you ready to turn your dreams into a reality?

BBC3 series seeks young couples, friends and siblings who are emigrating to start a new and exciting life overseas. 

From the makers of ‘No Going Back’ and ‘Blood Sweat & T-Shirts’, UK-based television production company Ricochet are developing a new documentary series about young Brits starting their dream life overseas. The series will follow people as they relocate and get their businesses up and running.

We are looking for people who are contemplating emigration or have even started the process. If you are about to embark on your adventure, we would love to hear from you.

To find out more, please contact Naomi Gayler through this forum.

* Please note that getting in touch does not obligate you to take part in the programme


----------



## rebecca.hartstrom

Wow this sounds interesting. Will share this on my social networking profiles so that my UK friends can see it and they might be interested.


----------

